# Think I'm Making Herf History!



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a big Herf planned for March 15th that I am coordinating at the momment, and I have the Maryland Herf that I was already supposed to be at today. Then, I got snowed in at the DFW Airport last night and I am trying to work up a Herf (if possible) with the BOTL in the Dallas/FW/Irving area!

Three Herf Thread's at once! This has to be some sort of first in CS history?:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Three Herf Thread's at once! This has to be some sort of first in CS history?:tu


*Who do you think you are? Icehog3, or Booker!? * :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

My secret goal has been revealed!:r

I like your new avatar!!!:tu



SmokeyJoe said:


> *Who do you think you are? Icehog3, or Booker!? *:r


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Who do you think you are? Icehog3, or Booker!? *:r


:r its hard to beat the Traveling Herfer


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Maybe this is your famous U.S. Herf tour and you don't even know it! You should just rent a car from Dallas and start driving, like Borat. Stop in major towns where there are botls/sotls and herf the month away! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That would make a great video documentary for your Video Contest! Now I wish I had brought the Video Camera!



boonedoggle said:


> Maybe this is your famous U.S. Herf tour and you don't even know it! You should just rent a car from Dallas and start driving, like Borat. Stop in major towns where there are botls/sotls and herf the month away! :tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Dibs on tour T-shirt distribution! :tu


----------

